# Current state of Steam on FreeBSD



## Deleted member 67862 (Jul 31, 2022)

When I first started using FreeBSD last year, I could use Steam via games/linux-steam-utils with little to no issue. Almost all of my games worked, although I never tried using wine-proton to play some Windows exclusive games. But lately on top of 13.1-RELEASE completely breaking drm-kmod for AMD gpus, I can't get 99% of games to make it past the play button. The next option is using WINE to run the Windows version of Steam, which works but some games don't have sound thanks to the fmod library not being supported by the FreeBSD sound system. I also couldn't get wine-proton to run Steam in its entirety.

Another thing I'm curious about is anticheat. Proton recently got support for both Easy and BattlEye anticheat. I recall setting up linux-steam-utils to use wine-proton and downloading a game which uses BattlEye anticheat, but it didn't make it past the check. The version was 6.x, which should be supported. I saw that the wine-proton port was recently updated, and Im curious if anyone else has managed to get anticheat working.


----------



## zirias@ (Aug 1, 2022)

hunter0one said:


> But lately on top of 13.1-RELEASE completely breaking drm-kmod for AMD gpus


Reading this, I was very confused at first. Then I found your other thread, which kind of explains how you got to this incorrect conclusion. Might just add all DRM and DRI stuff comes from ports, so the FreeBSD version isn't really relevant. For more explanation, see here:








						Issue with default Linuxulator: failed to load amdgpu
					

I've been running a Linux binary (its from an open-source Godot project but there was no FreeBSD version) using the default Linuxulator. Weirdly enough, this binary worked the other day because it complained about the same error below and I installed graphics/linux-c7-dri and it worked. In the...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




You should probably restrict this question to its second paragraph, the first is only related to the problems you have with the Linux version of mesa-dri.


----------

